# MECA show @ Extreme Autofest San Diego, CA May 23rd



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Extreme Autofest is having MECA come out to do SQ and SPL at their San Diego show. The show is at Qualcom stadium in San Diego.

Registration is from 6-9am
Judging starts at 11 am
Competitors must stay til 6pm

For fees and event info click on this link:

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/5-23-10CA.pdf

Meca Website:

http://www.mecacaraudio.com

Extreme Autofest Website:

Extreme Autofest


----------

